# fire extinguisher



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

just thought we should put a extinguisher in the motorhome
possibly a 2l foam.

.any suggestions on this please

barry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ours are 2 X 2kg dry powder, but it depends on what you are tackling as to which type of extinguisher you use.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ours is dry powder too, I think you can use it on just about anything, but I'll check.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fire extinguisher types

  BEWARE, IT CAN BE DANGEROUS TO EXTINGUISH A GAS FIRE WITHOUT FIRST ISOLATING THE GAS SUPPLY


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you got a fire blanket as well ? More directly effective if you are putting out a fire that started round the stove area and less messy in the end.

Apologies if this is teaching grandmother-to-suck-eggs but, when you have installed it, make sure that all the users of your van know exactly how to turn it on and use it. Trying to read the instructions when there is an actual fire is a bit late...been there, got the teeshirt.


G


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Dry powder is the recommended type and anything less than a 2kg won't be much use other than for a very small fire. Only drawback is that they make one heck of a mess - but so do foam extinguishers.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Powder Extinguishers*

Did I read on here that if you leave the dry powder ones lying on their side then the powder settles and may not work when needed.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Powder Extinguishers*



> Did I read on here that if you leave the dry powder ones lying on their side then the powder settles and may not work when needed.


No matter which way up you store them the powder will compact down after a while because of the regular vibration.
You need to pick them up and shake well on a regular basis to keep the powder fluid.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was informed that for comfort a fire blanket, More importantly LEARN TO EVACUATE BLOOMING FAST.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have fire blankets in the trailer and in the new kit for the Mercedes.

There's also one that came with the Mercedes which is a 1kg dry powder but still in date.

Like insurance, if you have it, you rarely if ever need it.

Peter


----------



## jetlag031155 (Jan 27, 2011)

How's about a CO2 no mess but not sure on efficacy :?:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

jetlag031155 said:


> How's about a CO2 no mess but not sure on efficacy :?:


And no hearing left after using one of them in a confined space,
Dry powder is the best, but makes a hell of a mess,
so make sure its needed first,
as said a fire blanket for cooker fires, and small a fire,
Foam, can you still get them in small sizes? and are mainly used on oil fuel fires which need a back drop to flood the foam on.
Misty


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Them's is for wimps . . Bring back the old CTC pump action extinguishers, you got the added bonus of clearing your sinuses too. :firestarter:


----------



## Spanishsteve (Aug 30, 2014)

I bought an extinguisher and fire blanket from IKEA for my holiday home, both reasonably priced.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

What ever you use, you end up with a heck of a mess and possibly endanger yourself, my solution is to retire to a safe distance and let it burn.

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> What ever you use, you end up with a heck of a mess and possibly endanger yourself, my solution is to retire to a safe distance and let it burn.
> 
> Ian


Surely that depends on the size of the fire ?

A tea towel catching fire when it is used for a pan holder can easily be put out by a fire blanket but, if left, could burn out the whole van and endanger lives , especially on those aires or campsites where you are parked very close to the neighbours.

I don't know what sort of safety margin there is with gas cyclinders in a fire but I wouldn't want to risk it.

Surely it's a good thing to anticipate such a fire and have a plan for tackle or evacuate that is known to all the van occupants ?

G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My MOT (Controle Technique) in France requires I have at least one 1kg. extinguisher.
I carry two but no idea as to what type................. they are red... :? 

Ray.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Nearly all fire extinguishers are red now, you need to look at the label, the label background is suppose to be the color of type, but don't rely on that,

I agree that you should attempt a small fire before it gets out of hand, But only if you feel safe and confident on it,
I am surprised when we have done fire ext training at work that the office girls, and some of the younger lads that have never set a fire ext off, how scared of them they are,
after two go's at it they are confident of using them, even the CO2 and that's a frightener,

For what its worth I would say we should all have some sort of training on fire ext and first aid,
and if you can get a go at a fire ext go for it, you will be surprised how easy it is to use, but it is easy to go wrong aswell with little knowledge,
I wonder how many have them in there vehicles not just motorhomes, never check to see if they have pressure in them, give them the odd shake now and then and read the instructions ?? 
I work in the gas industry so as you can imagine we have a lot of fire fighting training,

Just my thoughts
Misty


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> > What ever you use, you end up with a heck of a mess and possibly endanger yourself, my solution is to retire to a safe distance and let it burn.
> ...


Your right G it does depend on the size of the fire, my point is, any fire needing you to use an extinguisher is probably not a small fire. Our motorhomes are full of high inflammable materials, and highly toxic gases can be given off when they burn, just a single breath can cause serious harm. I will not risk myself or my family to save a bit of metal and wood.

Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No mention of the old standby, the damp Tea Towel (NOT WET) speshly ifn ya like chups.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cabby - your comment is truer than you think:-

LEARN TO *EVACUATE* BLOOMING FAST

That would happen accidentally :badairday:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

On our last van an Auto Trail Mohican there was a fire extinguisher at low level behind the drivers seat, someone before me had pulled the pin out and I never noticed, until one day I brushed past it carrying something and accidently pressed the trigger..

Everything turned white in an instant, and that was only a short burst :roll: ..

So! .

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That's why I have a carbon dioxide fire extinguisher at home!

In the MH I have two 20yr old RS freon (or something) extinguishers.

And yes, I do check-weigh them all every year.

Having seen the mess made by powder 'stinguishers - give me gas any day.

Yes - I know the advice is get-out-and-stay-out but if I have the time to put a small fire out I would certainly try that first.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Get on the program, if it is big enough to need an ext!!!
Then the answer is to make certain everyone gets out and you assess the situation on your way out as well. If you can be sure that a teacloth can be dropped into the sink and smothered ok. But personal safety MUST come first. You may be needed to console a family member, including the Dog, who is stressed.

cabby


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Efficiency*

Whilst there are various styles of extinguishing agent in extinguishers of the portable kind, they vary in intended uses.
CO2 is specific for electrical fires as a n on-conductor of electricity.
But also serve well in all other situations, being non-contaminating, but use on free flowing liquid fires dubious as force of gas will drive the liquid elsewhere.
Foam types of the chemical variety (rare now) are good for most fires, with exception of any of the electrical kind, but a mess to clear up.
Aqueous Film Forming Foam (AFFF) are latest in the field, also OK in low voltage (220 volts) electrical fires if user keeps out of liquid on ground, but use on anything, especially deep fat fryers or under bonnet fires.
The old gaseous types (bcf ctc, cbm, ) are hazardous to environment so not permitted except in special places, like airplanes and tanks.
Dry powder is THE most universal type, being suitable for all fires except magnesium, but with the inherent problem of clearing up the resultant mess. 
Take you choice.


----------



## chelseap (Jan 14, 2015)

Dry powder are the safer choice for fire extinguishers. We got a cheap one from here. http://www.firesafetystore.co.uk/fire-extinguishers/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

One talks about fire ext, to stop a fire and save thousands of pounds and then gripe about the cost of one.Blooming typical.
I still stand by my last post on this thread.GET OUT

cabby


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Can I just point out the danger comes more from the fumes a fire gives off in the early stages that heat and flames. Modern plastics are high in Hydrogen Cyanide and Hydrogen Chloride Gas. Even a man made fibre fleece is chemically over 50% Hydrogen Cyanide when heated. It's that tangy taste you get when drying something in front of a fire and it's got too hot! 

These are extremely toxic and will kill you long before the fire gets hot enough to worry even the dog! Most people in house fire deaths are dead long before the fire gets anywhere near them.

Cabby is right. If there is the slightest doubt about what's burning get everyone outside. If something operates the smoke detector it's already giving off poisonous fumes. Infact a smoke detector is more important to fit, and regularly test, than any extinguisher.

It's very difficult to remain calm enough to evaluate just what's burning, how big the fire is and what type of extinguisher is present, while your family are panicking, the dog is barking, smoke is filling the van and you're coughing up bits of lung!

Don't have nightmares! for the number of vans out there it is statistically rare for fires, never mind deaths, but it is best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Depends on the fire, Cabby, surely?

We have a fire blanket and two extinguishers, both in the trailer and the Mercedes, and I'm trying to visualise a situation where I wouldn't have a go at extinguishing a fire.

If I'm inside and it's electrical, knock the power off and leave it to cool off, apply extinguisher if needed.

If it's a cooking fire then blanket or extinguisher, both close to the cooker and on the exit door.

If it's a gas fire, then depending on where it is, turn the gas off (electric gas solenoids on the Mercedes) and see if it continues with bodywork burning.

If you come back to find the fire well taken hold then obviously it's too late. 

Most materials used these days are fire suppressant, so nothing should go up in flames like the bad old days of caravan fires.

Peter


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Pete, Try it when the smoke detector has woken you up from a deep sleep, you are trying remember where you are, what's that smell? why is the van filling with smoke? where are your pants? where are the kids/wife? Did we lock the doors? 

The very last thing you will be trying to do is verify what's on fire! In fact it might actually BE the last thing you do think about!

As for fire suppressant furniture! Only if it's not got sheets, duvet, clothes, papers anywhere near it!


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

My insurance company insiste on having a indate fire extinguisher 
As standard so check policies just in case 
John and angela


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

So far (_unless I missed it_) nobody has discussed where to keep the extinguisher, which could be as important as having one, or even more so.

I would think just inside the habitation door if possible. Then you can first evacuate the van as if your life depended on it . . . which it might! 8O Then if it's only a small fire which hasn't yet taken hold, you could go back to the door and have a look, knowing that the extinguisher is within easy reach.

Heroism is not a good idea, but it might be that a tiny fire could safely be put out, if the extinguisher is easy to reach without going back inside to grope for it.

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Yup, ours is just inside the hab door as is the fire blanket which, as common sense dictates, is also near the cooker (the fire blanket, that is).

As said, the extinguisher can be grabbed on the way to the door keeping options open. Thinks......it is also ideally placed to persuade unwanted persons from entering the van as well. 8O


----------

